# The best way to makes Hardwood floor look new again?



## Superpack (Jan 26, 2010)

I have Solid Hardwood floor, it is Ten Year old. I have wondered about that, can anybody recommend me the best way to make it look new again.

Best Regards,


----------



## Con65 (Jan 26, 2010)

Superpack said:


> I have Solid Hardwood floor, it is Ten Year old. I have wondered about that, can anybody recommend me the best way to make it look new again.
> 
> Best Regards,



A lot depends on what is wrong with it.

The 'best way' is to sand off the old finish and apply a complete new finish.

But you have other alternatives depending on the condition of the floor. These alternatives include: (a) a good cleaning; (b) a power buffing; (c) a process called screening which roughs the finish so you can apply a new finish; and I've seen (but never used) some kits that claim to resore finishes.

A ten year old floor usually does not need complete refinishing (unless my grandchildren have been on it for an hour).


----------



## GregC (Jan 26, 2010)

Good answer above! All depends on how bad it is and what you want out of it. Look, color etc. Good luck  GregC


----------



## Superpack (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks "Con65" for great advice

Best Regards,


----------



## frozenstar (Jan 29, 2010)

Con65 said:


> The 'best way' is to sand off the old finish and apply a complete new finish.



Totally agree with you on this Con65! We usually do this on our floor when it gets pretty old after a few years.


----------



## lightingking (Feb 3, 2010)

Yep, that sounds pretty standard. depending on the foot traffic it gets you may opt for the screening.


----------

